# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Neverwinter Buy Sell Trade > [Buying] Buy Neverwinter AD & Items

## Nikolat

*Hello I am recruiting a team of suppliers in neverwinter . Add to my discord** -* pino#8737

I buy AD on orders. If I need AD , I will contact you and buy it. I pay through - Paypal, Skrill, BTC, WMZ

I pay within 10 minutes after delivery of ad ( No need to wait hours for payment )

----------


## Nikolat

Online now

----------

